# something other than fish



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

hey all if you want some recipes other than fish, but is still game (ie deer, elk, duck, quail etc) drop a line ill make a post using that type of meat. i gots tons of wild game recipes.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

i even got breakfasts, and snacks.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

deer, duck and goose. would love to build my recipe collection cause the wild game side of my experience is really lacking


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

ok will post 2 of each over the next few days, been busy flying lately.
(yeah i fly for my job)


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

anyone want anything else? Rabbit, quail, pheasant, elk, moose, breakfasts?


----------



## lowpine (May 28, 2002)

I've had and liked rabbit in restraunts..... I'd like to see some rabbit recipes

steve


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

sure np ill post up a few


----------

